# How would you react if your son/daughter...



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?

[Edit]  This assumes you eventually have kids, even if you don't currently want any.  Condoms do break and people do sleep with people they normally wouldn't at drunken parties, et cetera.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?


I'd probably be like 'cool'.
I haven't thought that far ahead yet. X_X


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Never gonna happen, because I have vowed never to have children.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd lol and tell them crazy stories from my childhood (now)

then I'd secretly block all sites like fchan and such :3


EDIT: forgot that I don't want to have children, but I'll go along for the hypothetical situation.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 7, 2010)

Depending on the age of the kid I would ask how they became it and what they know about the fandom and who taught them about it.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> then I'd secretly block all sites like fchan and such :3


*lol*  Not a bad idea.

I really don't know how I'd react.  I suppose I'd ask them what aspects of the fandom they're interested in and try to point them in the right direction.  If they don't already know, I'd tell them that I am one to.

And yes, Bad Dragon's site would be blocked for sure!


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I would play jokes on my kid, call him/her furfag and such... I'm terrible.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 7, 2010)

I would send them to bed with no supper C:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

I would have been like "Oh yeah, you sure about that? (depending on their age) Here let's see if you are actually a furry...", and then show them yiff.
If they were I would have been like, welcome to the curse.
If they ran away screaming I would laugh and then make fun of them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd keep them the fuck out away from furry porn, and just really not care, as long as they weren't hitting me up for a $300 fursuit or going around in typical furry fashion and bawwing about humanity as a whole.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh I'd go tell em to go join a  football team or the cadets because they obviously have too much spare time. Thats the only reason I am a furry.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh I'd go tell em to go join a  football team or the cadets because they obviously have too much spare time. Thats the only reason I am a furry.


Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2010)

"Right, and _why_ did you feel the need to tell me this?  Has the hobby turned somehow into a lifestyle in the last thirty years?  Knock yourself out kid, just don't do anything stupid unless you're ready for the social backlashes."


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Right, and _why_ did you feel the need to tell me this?  Has the hobby turned somehow into a lifestyle in the last thirty years?  Knock yourself out kid, just don't do anything stupid unless you're ready for the social backlashes."


Depending on their personality (if they were anything like I am) I would have been like kid are you a furry? They would dodge the question until finally they were like I am a furry, then I would laugh.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 7, 2010)

Im not gonna be a Virgin, but I dont wanna have Kids.. It will just be to annoying to deal with the Crying and Stuff...


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2010)

wouldn't care if they are 18 or older


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to wait a lot before that for a certain reason.
Still, that would be quite shocking. If I will stay member here, until then(My goal), I'd show the child this random account. It doesn't really matter to me unless the child gets very naughty and perverted at that stuff. If they get into accessories I wouldn't have a real problem about that. But still... It's not normal. Humans should love humans. I don't want my child to be sexually abused because it's associated with furry and the after effects of furry. I would have a deep awkward chat on that. Though, if I'd remember furry fandom until then, I'd say that the child can share that kind of stuff with me.
It isn't that bad in the start.That would be more serious if they would say one time "I have to admit, I like animal.. stuff... well... penis".
If that would be something different I would be a bit depressed or happier.
If they would watch yiff I will teach them a lesson.
If they would try to make me buy a fursuit for their birthday I would talk with them, and if needed - agree.
They would still have no friends or activities if they would do that - but that varies on location. NOBODY HERE KNOWS WHAT IS SGI AND EVEN THE AMAI EXPERT OF NICOVIDEO BARELY KNOWS WHAT IS AIRMOTO. With this kind of enviorment, I fear that furries will be the same. The only furry site in this country has no real people working in it, and they are all newfags, not like the people in FAF.
I won't kill them for being furries. Maybe sometimes support. I agree with freedom, but people that don't might do something.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

I would beat them unconscious with a bad dragon dildo.

It's not abuse, it's aversion therapy


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I would beat them unconscious with a bad dragon dildo.
> 
> It's not abuse, it's aversion therapy


Irony FTW.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 7, 2010)

Ban them from the internet forever.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)

Disowned on the spot. :V  


But really, some reaction as if anyone else told me they were a furry: "Why do you feel the need to tell me this?"


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 7, 2010)

me: "well, your life is going to suck worse then it does now, but go for it and get me another beer"


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd beat them. Although I'd probably beat them either way.

Whew, bet you're glad I'm gay, huh?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

"Do you think you're a fuckin animal?"


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

I would tell them to yiff in hell.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I would tell them to yiff in hell.


Heh.


I would, if I was still into it myself, let them do it. (if they were of an age I would see acceptable, that is...) As long as they don't turn into a zoophile IRL I'd be fine. Any hint of that = Permaban from the netz.  I don't really want kids though, so... Oh well.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

"So you think your an animal now? ok then.  Sit. Stay. Be grounded forever.  Good boy.  heres a bone."


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

Depends on their age.

Porn sites are most likely blocked already, so I _shouldn't_ worry about that.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I would say omg thanx you. Now I don't need to tell you what furry is.

But I don't got kids


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Irony FTW.


What I should have said was:



SnowFox said:


> I would beat them unconscious with my a bad dragon dildo.
> 
> It's not abuse, it's aversion therapy


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?



I do have kids, both well into their teens (see caption under my name to the left) and both know I'm into fur. The younger one is interested & would like to go a con but his mom would kill me if I did (she doesn't like me much anymore). The older one thinks it's all kink/pron & doesn't want to hear the 'f' word even mentioned - but he really likes a particular piece of furry art I have up in my apartment.

So to answer your question, I'd find it _very_ cool to hear that they were furry


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has said that they'd ask "wanna yiff?".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Wouldn't care


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm surprised no one has said that they'd ask "wanna yiff?".


Wow. You're right... Where's H&K when you need him? XD

EDIT: He'd be joking. Ein would be serious. >_>


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> EDIT: He'd be joking. Ein would be serious. >_>


ein's banned


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ein's banned


I know that. I was conversing on the same thread on which he openly said he was a pedo at the same time.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ein's banned


whos Ein? someone i should know?
*edit* nvm.... i dont need to know a pedo... 0_0


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I suppose I'd ask them what aspects of the fandom they're interested in and try to point them in the right direction.  If they don't already know, I'd tell them that I am one too.


^ this, but if they're anything like me, I'd never find out.


----------



## TDK (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd smack the shit out of them and make them watch animal hunting shows for a week straight.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> I'd smack the shit out of them and make them watch animal hunting shows for a week straight.


 thats a bit harsh.... hurting them?  your a fur too ya know >.>
besides! i bet a lot of furs like hunting!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wouldn't make a big deal about it. It's their life and their choice. The only thing I would do is tell them to keep their options open and to not dedicate themselves to something they think they are rather than what they truly are.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't make a big deal about it. It's their life and their choice. The only thing I would do is tell them to keep their options open and to not dedicate themselves to something they think they are rather than what they truly are.


I agree.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally? I wouldn't care. Even if I wasn't a furry and new nothing about the fandom I still wouldn't care.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 7, 2010)

ffffff instant kick out
like
furries are so retarded
my son (lol, obviously all furries are males) would not even be a human being anymore
and lol
i'm not having children
i already got kicked out once for being gay
and now i'm risking being kicked out again for turning back straight
yeah


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> ffffff instant kick out
> like
> furries are so retarded
> my son (*lol, obviously all furries are males*) would not even be a human being anymore
> ...



I hope to god you are not being serious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hope to god you are not being serious.


I can't tell


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 7, 2010)

I would disown them and personally hand deliver them to Harley Paranoia's van of many furry wonders.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> "*So you think your an animal now?* ok then.  Sit. Stay. Be grounded forever.  Good boy.  heres a bone."



That is NOT what furry is.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is NOT what furry is.


 You guys look at porn of animal hybrids, dress up in fursuits to pretend your an animal, and a lot of you wish you were animals.  I think i got it pretty well


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the kinkiest daydream when I woke up...closed my eyes and thought about my fursona 69'ing me....was real hot hehe ^_^

That being said, I want to be an animal but I don't think i'm one although I act like a horndog heheheh


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You guys look at porn of animal hybrids, dress up in fursuits to pretend your an animal, and a lot of you wish you were animals.  I think i got it pretty well



Umm no. That is what a SMALL fucking group does who are part of the fandom. That is NOT what furry is about. Do you fucking research any fucking thing? Or do you enjoy being a narrow-minded tard all the fucking time?

1: Not every fucker who is furry looks at porn INFACT I know people personally who despises it.

2: Not every fucker who is furry dresses in fursuits.

3: No, I have not heard of anyone "wishing" they were an animal, I have no clue where the fuck you got that shit from.

Furry was started back in the 80's for FANS aka people who liked Anthropomorphic animals such as cartoon characters like the loony tunes and many Disney and Hanna & Barbera cartoons. Like anything, things get added to it, artists started to draw porn of either known cartoon characters or their own creations, Otherkins and therians who believe they have an animal spirit/soul and not a human one also jumped on the furry bandwagon much later.

What you said is not what furry IS but just aspects of the fandom that groups of people like to do. again you generalize to fucking much "Oh I have seen some people into this so that MUST be what EVERYONE in the fandom does." You never listen to truth your head is too thick skulled to listen to truth. 

I used to like you, but I don't like you as much as I used to anymore.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I had the kinkiest daydream when I woke up...closed my eyes and thought about my fursona 69'ing me....was real hot hehe ^_^
> 
> That being said, I want to be an animal but I don't think i'm one although I act like a horndog heheheh


I've had an ongoing dream of me and my Lombax fursona being in a really good relationship. I'm actually writing a story based on the 5-dream series... I really want to continue that dream, I always wake in a good mood when I do. ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't say your disappointed in me Unsilenced...

Yeah, it was hot. Might do it yet again tonight as a final treat of the weekend hehe.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't say your disappointed in me Unsilenced...
> 
> Yeah, it was hot. Might do it yet again tonight as a final treat of the weekend hehe.


Me too. ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm no. That is what a SMALL fucking group does who are part of the fandom. That is NOT what furry is about. Do you fucking research any fucking thing? Or do you enjoy being a narrow-minded tard all the fucking time?
> 
> 1: Not every fucker who is furry looks at porn INFACT I know people personally who despises it.
> 
> ...


you get offended way too easily. :/  Ill be honest though. What i said is what almost everyone in my entire area thinks if they know what a furry is.  
 lol but srsrly dude.  you dont have to get so worked up about it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you get offended way too easily. :/  Ill be honest though. What i said is what almost everyone in my entire area thinks if they know what a furry is.
> lol but srsrly dude.  you dont have to get so worked up about it.



*sigh* I know........I know.......I'm just going through a lot of shit at the moment. And beginning to think those close to me irl don't really give a flying fuck about me.

I'm sorry. v.v


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *sigh* I know........I know.......I'm just going through a lot of shit at the moment. And beginning to think those close to me irl don't really give a flying fuck about me.
> 
> I'm sorry. v.v


its ok *hugs* i feel the same way even if i know for a fact they arent.....  I feel ignored like all the time


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I had the kinkiest daydream when I woke up...closed my eyes and thought about my fursona 69'ing me....was real hot hehe ^_^





Seriman said:


> I've had an ongoing dream of me and my Lombax fursona being in a really good relationship. I'm actually writing a story based on the 5-dream series... I really want to continue that dream, I always wake in a good mood when I do. ^^



Human/Anthro yiff. Hot. That is all.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Human/Anthro yiff. Hot. That is all.


Yes.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 7, 2010)

awwwww, looks like we need a gigantic hugboxingrink!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm surprised no one has said that they'd ask "wanna yiff?".


 Pedophile much.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its ok *hugs* i feel the same way even if i know for a fact they arent.....  I feel ignored like all the time



I'd rather be ignored then to feel like I am just being used.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Human/Anthro yiff. Hot. That is all.



Depends on how you depict said yiff. If it's not anatomically correct and the lazy artist just threw on a boring cock then NO but if they act human as in they have a bed/clothes/etc. then yes, I totally agree although I've not really seen much feral art..


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Human/Anthro yiff. Hot. That is all.


I'm actually going to get off FAF early so I have time to just lay and daydream before I sleep... <3

Lombaxes FTW


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd rather be ignored then to feel like I am just being used.


 yeah i guess so.  It makes me sad though when i cant communicate with friends    like a lot of them are really busy on the weekends with sports and stuff so i cant really see them too much or talk... and my GF got grounded from her PC and her phone isnt working


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, before this thread went _*way*_ OT, I was surprised by how many people who said they'd be ashamed or disappointed in their kids.  Why is that?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Well, before this thread went _*way*_ OT, *I was surprised by how many people who said they'd be ashamed or disappointed in their kids.  Why is that?*


Yeah seriously.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?


 
I would luagh at them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah seriously.


Cause alot of furs on here look at furry porn.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> I would luagh at them.



there your kid you mean man o.o


----------



## Seriman (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause alot of furs on here look at furry porn.


I do. I wouldn't mind if my kids did, as long as they were rational about it. I don't want them to turn out like I am. Not attracted to anyone IRL and obsessed with anthros to the point of no return.
  And If they were of at least my age.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause alot of furs on here look at furry porn.



Damn gay straight!


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd make sure she/he stayed on the clean side of things, and enjoy teaching them how to draw furries/animals. XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> there your kid you mean man o.o


 
Why.. Yes, yes I am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do. I wouldn't mind if my kids did, as long as they were rational about it. I don't want them to turn out like I am. Not attracted to anyone IRL and obsessed with anthros to the point of no return.
> And If they were of at least my age.


Furries need to chill when it comes to furry porn, furry porn is porn so what?
But yeah if they weren't attracted to any irl that's the point to pull them off the computer.


Scotty1700 said:


> Damn gay straight!


All your fandom are belong to us :V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2010)

i wouldn't mind. I'd be able to take them to furry conventions and not have to leave them behind.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

i would give them art lessons, id be so proud of them ^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 7, 2010)

Really? If I'd be to have kids and they would tell me that, I wouldn't care, really? What's the point in caring or telling them it's bad, infact, they should have the freedom picking their hobby, as long as they don't go too far. And what the fuck about blocking porn site? It's normal for the human being to fap(male) or else, what kind of parents block porn site? You may say "good one".. But you know that, once a kid reach the teen age, if those website are blocked, it's really easy to work around the blocking? Really... Anyway. 

To come back on the original topic, I wouldn't care at all. I'd give my kid the freedom my parents gave me. All I'd want is my kid to be happy. More of "You get in some troubles? Fix them yourself, that way you will learn not to do the same mistake again."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Really? If I'd be to have kids and they would tell me that, I wouldn't care, really? What's the point in caring or telling them it's bad, infact, they should have the freedom picking their hobby, as long as they don't go too far. And what the fuck about blocking porn site? It's normal for the human being to fap(male) or else, what kind of parents block porn site? You may say "good one".. But you know that, once a kid reach the teen age, if those website are blocked, it's really easy to work around the blocking? Really... Anyway.
> 
> To come back on the original topic, I wouldn't care at all. I'd give my kid the freedom my parents gave me. All I'd want is my kid to be happy. More of "You get in some troubles? Fix them yourself, that way you will learn not to do the same mistake again."


...yeah I'd have to agree getting past blocked sites is far to easy.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

To answer the original question: It really depends. Depends on my kids age, what kind of person my kid is, and what my kid thinks furry is. I'd never be disappointed in my kid for having a hobby though. What kind of father would I be if I did that?  I might be worried that my kid might be hurt by some of the more *mature* parts of the fandom but I'd still be forthright in explaining what I know. 

It's just a hobby, and as long as it doesn't interfere with my child's schoolwork and I know that he or she was behaving responsibly I don't see the problem.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 7, 2010)

disown them


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> disown them


What ended up happening with your little brother anyhow?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What ended up happening with your little brother anyhow?


 
I kicked his ass :V


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

I would be *scared* for them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I kicked his ass :V


Is he still a furry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> I would be *scared* for them.


inb4 they get raped from another bald fat furry in a fursuit and then moan until they can't say words but animals voices and then they will be on four while the bald man putsdildos in their asses. Wait that is derailment.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> whos Ein? someone i should know?
> *edit* nvm.... i dont need to know a pedo... 0_0



(OT) Are you Ein? No I'm Pablo. No silly are you on extacy! LoL

( pablo fransisco ) lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is he still a furry.


 he never said he was but I could tell that he could end up being one, I still don't know :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> he never said he was but I could tell that he could end up being one, I still don't know :\


Tell him you're a furry, if he says furfag he's not a furry, if he says "oh murr" he's a furfag :V


----------



## BenTailsCarth (Mar 8, 2010)

i would genetically transform them into an animal before its too late :U I KIDDING.

i would glomp them...therefore killing them, then cry...

or i could just say 'yay'

i like my first idea :la:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

BenTailsCarth said:


> i would genetically transform them into an animal before its too late


What would I do.
I love this idea.
Especially if I could do that in a twitch of an eye to every person.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tell him you're a furry, if he says furfag he's not a furry, if he says "oh murr" he's a furfag :V


 
Well I already said that a long time ago, he really didn't care and seem to have had some prior knowledge of it :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well I already said that a long time ago, he really didn't care and seem to have had some prior knowledge of it :\


...chances are he's a furry...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...chances are he's a furry...


 
Can I hire you to take him out...permanently? :O
I don't feel like getting my hands dirty :V


----------



## BenTailsCarth (Mar 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What would I do.
> I love this idea.
> Especially if I could do that in a twitch of an eye to every person.



x3;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

I would make sure they didn't turn out like perverted freaks like most of the furry fandom.


----------



## Bando (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would make sure they didn't turn out like perverted freaks like most of the furry fandom.



Protip: don't have kids.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

In reality most of the people here are Not going to have children, so the point of this thread is?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> In reality most of the people here are Not going to have children, so the point of this thread is?



Some of us might have them/have them already. Plus its mental masturbation. It exercises are creativity.


----------



## shadowulf (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate kids so I won't have that problem x3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

Dont have kids, but if i did.  I wouldnt mind at all. To many things i wouldnt mind as long as they stayed out of trouble and got good grades
 (not nessesarly A's but have good passing grades and that there really making a effort.)


----------



## Telnac (Mar 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> In reality most of the people here are Not going to have children, so the point of this thread is?


You'd be surprised how many people who, at the age of 20, swear they'd never have kids end up having a spawnling or three by the time they're 30.  Of all my friends from high school or college (most of whom never wanted kids) that I'm still in contact with, all but one have a kid... and she now wants one.

About half were the result of failed birth control.  The other half simply changed their minds.

The only people I'm pretty certain won't have kids or won't want kids by the time they're in their 30s are those who are 100% gay. Tho there are plenty of gay couples who want to adopt.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

BenTailsCarth said:


> x3;


share share


Heckler & Koch said:


> I would make sure they didn't turn out like perverted freaks like most of the furry fandom.


Your argument is invalid.
Every furry is a perverted freaks.
We need YOU!



Bando37 said:


> Protip: don't have kids.


Protip: rape


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Tho there are plenty of gay couples who want to adopt.


Wait I thought gay couples can't adopt?


----------



## Bir (Mar 8, 2010)

Kid: "Mom, I'm a furry."

Me: "Alright."

Kid: "..." -waiting for response-

Me: "..." What? Is there some kind of fox and dog lecture I'm supposed to give you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> Kid: "Mom, I'm a furry."
> 
> Me: "Alright."
> 
> ...


You is you, no expectations, Bir.
As for me it would like =

Kid: "***, I'm a furry"

Me: "no"

Kid: " I mean that it's some kind of... well..."

Me: "Don't worry I know all about it, just tell me if you watch yiff and that would be fine. Just don't become a porn star"

Kid: "Uhh uhh uhh unyu...."

Me: "I will teach you everything about it"

Kid: "Will it be fine if I asked a tail for my birthday?"

Me: "Okay kiddo, I will see how worse is your state and I will determinate".

Though, until then I'd probably be more furfaggy so yes.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> The only people I'm pretty certain won't have kids or won't want kids by the time they're in their 30s are those who are 100% gay. Tho there are plenty of gay couples who want to adopt.



I doubt I'll ever want children even when I'm 30-odd, I have better things to do with my time and resources.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> You'd be surprised how many people who, at the age of 20, swear they'd never have kids end up having a spawnling or three by the time they're 30.




I was talking about the fandom, not people in general.
_

You Need To Have Sex Before You Can Have Kids!_


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 8, 2010)

Install a sniffer and a few keyloggers on their computers. :u
Just to be that really overprotective and annoying dickhead dad.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate kids.

That being said, my response would be "Oh, that's nice.  Me too." and I would go back to reading _How To Build A Death Ray In 10 Easy Steps_.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> About half were the result of failed birth control.



That's pretty sad.

I'd take my kids out costuming in town with buckets to collect change for charities. I'd be the best mother ever, I tell you what.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I hate kids.
> 
> That being said, my response would be "Oh, that's nice.  Me too." and I would go back to reading _How To Build A Death Ray In 10 Easy Steps_.


If you hate kids, then that would be _How To Build A Kid Eradicating Death Ray In 10 Baby Steps_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I hate kids.
> 
> That being said, my response would be "Oh, that's nice.  Me too." and I would go back to reading _How To Build A Death Ray In 10 Easy Steps_.


I have a spare death ray you can use, 9volt battery not included.


VoidBat said:


> Install a sniffer and a few keyloggers on their computers. :u
> Just to be that really overprotective and annoying dickhead dad.


That's probably how "furry pride" started.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

id beat the shit out of them and make them eat my vomit


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 8, 2010)

I dunno. It depends, if they were a socially withdrawn furry then I'd be worried, but if they were more like me I wouldn't be as worried.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's probably how "furry pride" started.


 
Possible scenarios and conversations flashed before my eyes and brought to me much lulz and manlaughs.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd ask them how they learned about it. But otherwise, all sites I could find on my own would have already been blocked if it had porn on it. And all my 'furry' related stuff would be locked in my room. I'm ok if they are one, but I'd rather they not get on the sexual part of it until... I guess around 15-16 ish.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

This would happen

For some reason I think that picture is really cute :3


----------



## Tycho (Mar 8, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> This would happen
> 
> For some reason I think that picture is really cute :3



Heh, old dude is TOTALLY saying "son, I am disappoint" in that pic.

Old lady does not find fursuiting amusing.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Heh, old dude is TOTALLY saying "son, I am disappoint" in that pic.
> 
> Old lady does not find fursuiting amusing.



Oh I didn't even notice that one didn't have the "son I am disappoint" caption. I didn't have an available link so I just googled it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

I would have an abortion so they wouldnt ask me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I would have an abortion so they wouldnt ask me.


Abortion of sex.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate the thought of me having kids O_O
Mostly why I don't see myself being with a woman but hey, ya never know.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> Kid: "Mom, I'm a furry."
> 
> Me: "Alright."
> 
> ...



This^



CynicalCirno said:


> You is you, no expectations, Bir.
> As for me it would like =
> 
> Kid: "***, I'm a furry"
> ...



And lol


----------



## Kakik (Mar 8, 2010)

Since its just a fandom, i wouldnt care at all.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY LET'S HAVE A MOTHER-DAUGHTER FURSUITING PARTY!


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, first I would explain to them that pornography is bad for them, and that while I don't have a problem with them being a furry, I do have a problem with excessive yiff.
I would then take there computer, and block the unclean sections of every single furry website in existence. And also The Den hear. 
Finally, I would regularly check their history to make sure they aren't talking to some sex freak when I'm not looking.
As for life styler stuff...
I wouldn't have a problem with it. Just so long as they aren't obnoxious about it. I'd have to teach them to not be a flamer about the whole thing.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 8, 2010)

I am NOT having kids, I think I would kill it long before then. BUT if by some miracle it survived, I would kill it out of boredom/irritation at being told about something that is NOT a sexuality/and general craziness.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I am NOT having kids, I think I would kill it long before then. BUT if by some miracle it survived, I would kill it out of boredom/irritation at being told about something that is NOT a sexuality/and general craziness.



this, except in guy form


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Right, and _why_ did you feel the need to tell me this?  Has the hobby turned somehow into a lifestyle in the last thirty years?  Knock yourself out kid, just don't do anything stupid unless you're ready for the social backlashes."


This. Especially the first sentence, oh especially the first sentence so, so much.



RandyDarkshade said:


> *sigh* I know........I know.......I'm just going through a lot of shit at the moment. And beginning to think those close to me irl don't really give a flying fuck about me.
> 
> I'm sorry. v.v


Oh Randy, don't be sad. I used to think like that, but then I started trying to look at situations from their angle and realised I was just being overly paranoid.

*hugs Randy*


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 8, 2010)

Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.



Because a good religious personn can't have fun


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.


The internet is very very great
for porn
I have a fast connection so I don't have to wait
for porn
There's always some new site
for porn
It's like I'm browsing at the speed of light
for porn


Joeyyy said:


> Because a good religious personn can't have fun


Hey! >: (


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 8, 2010)

Walk them through Encyclopedia Dramatica and show them the dangers that lurk ahead.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.



this



Joeyyy said:


> Because a good religious personn can't have fun



unfortunately so...
well, some of the time anyway


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

My future(?) offspring: Father, I am here to inquire as to your take on my entrance into the furry fandom.

Yours truly: I must admit, your diction is quite becoming for being at such a young age. That given, it does not displease me that you feel this way.

My future(?) offspring: Excellent, I am going to return to my room and begin contemplating the meaning of existence.

Yours Turly: M'kay.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.


Pornography can be almost as addictive as substance abuse. There have been cases where people, who are not sex addicts, become so addicted to pornography that they start having physical withdrawal symptoms when deprived of it. Also, porn can take away your sex drive for actual or regular sex, making your future relationships much more complicated. 


Joeyyy said:


> Because a good religious personn can't have fun


I prove this statement wrong. I've had quite a bit of fun today. And I've gotten an new avvie!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 8, 2010)

> And I've gotten an new avvie!


 
*thumbs up*
Looks nice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Pornography can be almost as addictive as substance abuse. There have been cases where people, who are not sex addicts, become so addicted to pornography that they start having physical withdrawal symptoms when deprived of it. Also, porn can take away your sex drive for actual or regular sex, making your future relationships much more complicated.
> 
> I prove this statement wrong. I've had quite a bit of fun today. And I've gotten an new avvie!


Your new avatar looks cool, also the term you're looking for for pornography addiction is "porn creep" it's an actual medical condition in which a person becomes so addicted to porn they can't be with a real person in real life.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 8, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Pornography can be almost as addictive as substance abuse. There have been cases where people, who are not sex addicts, become so addicted to pornography that they start having physical withdrawal symptoms when deprived of it. Also, porn can take away your sex drive for actual or regular sex, making your future relationships much more complicated.
> !



I've yet to meet case of that. Beside that, it's probably worse to prevent a teen from looking at porn. I'm sure that teen in question would just hate his parents, OR he'd just get along and find a way to watch some. Parental control and things aren't hard to work around you know?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I've yet to meet case of that. Beside that, it's probably worse to prevent a teen from looking at porn. I'm sure that teen in question would just hate his parents, OR he'd just get along and find a way to watch some. Parental control and things aren't hard to work around you know?


Look up "porn creep" that is seriously messed up when someone gets to that level.
Basically the person gets so addicted to porn they can't have real relationships with people and they can't get a hard on with a real woman, only from porn.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Look up "porn creep" that is seriously messed up when someone gets to that level.
> Basically the person gets so addicted to porn they can't have real relationships with people and they can't get a hard on with a real woman, only from porn.



lol, WOW!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Look up "porn creep" that is seriously messed up when someone gets to that level.
> Basically the person gets so addicted to porn they can't have real relationships with people and they can't get a hard on with a real woman, only from porn.



Gay, straight, or Porno?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I would tell them to yiff in hell.



lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good thing my "addiction" hasn't progressed that far hehe.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good thing my "addiction" hasn't progressed that far hehe.



oh, but it will young grasshopper!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Walk them through Encyclopedia Dramatica and show them the dangers that lurk ahead.


This.

Or take them to the gun range so their focus goes from cartoon animals to blowing shit up like any normal kid.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Well...
Son: "dad, do you know what a furry is?"
Me: "oh, you mean those sick fucks on csi?"
I would then tell him how I was one and that he should be quiet about being a furry.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I've yet to meet case of that. Beside that, it's probably worse to prevent a teen from looking at porn. I'm sure that teen in question would just hate his parents, OR he'd just get along and find a way to watch some. Parental control and things aren't hard to work around you know?


Believe me, I know. I'm working around them myself to be here. But the thing is, if your kid hates you for not letting them watch porn, they have a problem already. 



CannonFodder said:


> Look up "porn creep" that is seriously messed up when someone gets to that level.
> Basically the person gets so addicted to porn they can't have real relationships with people and they can't get a hard on with a real woman, only from porn.


True.



Krasl said:


> lol, WOW!


It's not funny at all. It ruins relationships, get's people fired, and can cause some serious problems for those surrounding the individual. It's just as serious as any other addiction.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 8, 2010)

I still have yet to meet a porn creep...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I still have yet to meet a porn creep...


You're lucky. I've meet way, WAY too many creepy perverted furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're lucky. I've meet way, WAY too many creepy perverted furries.


You called?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You called?


Oh hello there


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hello there


Who wants to see the magazines under my bed? :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Who wants to see the magazines under my bed? :V


I DO! What do ya got?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I DO! What do ya got?










take your pick, they're laminated too


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> take your pick



Got any gun magazines? I can't tell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Someone's fancy and/or organized ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Got any gun magazines? I can't tell.







Here's some guns. ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it ok do have to look away from that...she's a fucking man O_O

I think I just got an anti-boner....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Here's some guns. ba-dum-tssh



I can't tell if that's a chick or a dude.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

That's how I like my women.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's how I like my women.



Yep, you're gay....add one to the bandwagon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, you're gay....add one to the bandwagon.


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, you're gay....add one to the bandwagon.


At least I'm still straight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least I'm still straight.


Dude the only way I can prove I'm straight right now would be to list my fetishes and if I did you all would be puking buckets.


----------



## Amara_Lemur (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't plan on ever having kids. But if I did and they did, I'd tell them keep it incognito (as in only wishful thinking).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude the only way I can prove I'm straight right now would be to list my fetishes and if I did you all would be puking buckets.


God damnit why am I the only furry who doesn't get off to anything creepy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit why am I the only furry who doesn't get off to anything creepy.


Hey at least I don't list them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey at least I don't list them.


True, but you still like them. =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but you still like them. =[


:3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :3


No not :3, =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No not :3, =[


Who wants to hear them?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Who wants to hear them?


MEMEME!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> MEMEME!


to bad


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> to bad


I HATE YOOOOOOOU


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I HATE YOOOOOOOU


I thrive on hate and Llamas.
Llamas are fucking tasty.
nomnomnom


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thrive on hate and Llamas.
> Llamas are fucking tasty.
> nomnomnom


Wanna yiff


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff


Only if you wanna die by sno sno :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Only if you wanna die by sno sno :V


Sounds good


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good


Come here little man, it's raping time :V


(oh god this is funny)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come here little man, it's raping time :V
> 
> 
> (oh god this is funny)


Oh boy I just love getting raped in the asshole.


----------



## Thou Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?


[insert raucous laughter sound-effect here]


----------



## Telnac (Mar 9, 2010)

Thou Dog said:


> [insert raucous laughter sound-effect here]


*LOL*  Best answer so far.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 9, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Why does people says pornography is bad? It's not. It's a natural thing.



Natural......right......yeah......and there is a group of dogs up the street recording porn as we speak because it is like "so natural".]\\

Are you tripping or something dude?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Natural......right......yeah......and there is a group of dogs up the street recording porn as we speak because it is like "so natural".]\\
> 
> Are you tripping or something dude?



No but fapping is natural, porn just help for that. I get what I'm saying, that's what count.

Anyway, looks like I don't care, porn is good :V


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2010)

My kids will never know about furry. Or sunlight.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_3K3yh95js


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 9, 2010)

To kid: _Your a furry?!  That's it!  No more Internets for you young man!_

It really depends on how they became one, how old they were, and if someone other then me revealed the existence of furies.

I really doubt that a preteen would have any idea what Furies are and if they did I'd be going over their chat logs with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2010)

Lets face it, chances of anyone in here ever having kids for any reason other than personal sexual gratification or to touch themselves while changing real nappies, is unlikely.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_3K3yh95js


AAAH it's in my mind now.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Voidrunners said:
			
		

> Lets face it, chances of anyone in here ever having kids for any reason other than personal sexual gratification or to touch themselves while changing real nappies, is unlikely.



Oh, great, thank you people for telling me that furries are a dying breed.  I am so pleased and proud of you all.

Here's a thought for those of you who want to be overprotective: What would happen _your_ parents did the same thing to _you_?


----------



## Liam (Mar 9, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?


"Yiff in hell furfag" will be a dead phrase then so...
A lesson on how to delete browser history vigilantly or change the topic to some random story about something that happened to me in the past.


----------



## Kahrio (Mar 10, 2010)

there would be mixed emotions there for me...

one side of me would be like "well hey! thats cool me too." 

but the other side of me would be loosing his fucking mind man. thinkin man what if hes one of 'those' type of furries? what the hell do i do if the kids wierd about it?

i think i would have to try my damnedest to try to stay nonchalant and just reply with a simple. So?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh, great, thank you people for telling me that furries are a dying breed.  I am so pleased and proud of you all.
> 
> Here's a thought for those of you who want to be overprotective: What would happen _your_ parents did the same thing to _you_?



I have no idea what you just said. Lurn2Inglesh


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Link of the Day suggestion: Deluxe Hugs*

Disregard the "dying breed" comment, it doesn't really work like that.

What I was asking was what would happen if your parents did to you what you plan on doing to any potential kids you might have?  Do you think that would be fair or right?  How would you have felt?  Just a thought.

If Digit* weren't a teenager, then yes, I would be very concerned.  There are potential hazards for joining at a very young age.  However, if he were 15 or older, then I wouldn't mind at all.  I joined when I was 15 due to an interest in Sonic and Disney, so there you go.  In fact, I'd outright support him, and also lecture him on how to be polite based on prior experience.

*Shut up, I think it's a cool name.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

honestly, I'd be happy with it.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Link of the Day suggestion: Deluxe Hugs*



anthroguy101 said:


> Disregard the "dying breed" comment, it doesn't really work like that.
> What I was asking was what if your parents started doing what you plan on doing to any potential kids you might have?  Do you think that would be right?
> 
> If Digit* weren't a teenager, then yes, I would be very concerned.  However, if he were 15 or older, then I wouldn't mind at all.  I joined when I was 15 due to an interest in Sonic and Disney, so there you go.
> ...


I is 14. Do you mind? XD 
 Digit is a cool name, yes.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Link of the Day suggestion: Deluxe Hugs*



anthroguy101 said:


> What I was asking was what would happen if your parents did to you what you plan on doing to any potential kids you might have?  Do you think that would be fair or right?  How would you have felt?  Just a thought.



What, locking them in a small windowless room and systematically sexually abusing them?

And you assume my parents didn't do that to me? It's what made me who I am today, I'll have you know.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?



Since their Dad is a Supermod on a furry forum and an Admin on a furry art site, its probably not going to be a problem.  

That's not to say there wouldn't be rules.  But generally, I'm good with the concept.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 10, 2010)

As my selected method of reproduction will be cloning, it seems somewhat hypocritical of me to react negatively to my offspring's choices.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

Same way I would if they said "I'm Gay"


"...This makes you seem different how? I'm not mad that you're gay/a furry, I'd be more mad if you suddenly became one of those elitist trolls."


----------



## Vulpes (Mar 10, 2010)

Well since I'm actually biased toward being a "furry" I would actually be proud of them :3


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

"Where did you learn what furry was?" AND/OR "What is furry to you?"

^ First thing I'd ask. Their answer would determine my reaction, hahaha.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> "Where did you learn what furry was?"



"I found your porn folder"


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> "I found your porn folder"



Lmao... xDDD

Good thing I don't look at porn...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thing my parents are technological retards....It's so easy to find my porn file...I have two disk drives, my C drive and my D drive. My C drive has all the vitals like windows itself, critical running programs, etc. My D drive has all the not-so-important stuff so I just made a second "My documents" folder in my D drive and threw a hidden folder in my "My pictures" folder. No, none of these folders are linked to the start menu so you'll actually have to know what you're looking for to find it plus the folder's hidden so yay me....


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

I just don't make a big deal about furry in general, so I would hope a child of mine wouldn't either.
The lifestylers/otherkin/therians are an entirely different breed altogether.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> Lmao... xDDD
> 
> Good thing I don't look at porn... *<(The proof is in that suspicious face...)*


 
You lie.


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You lie.



No, I'm not lying. Never been into yiff. D8;


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> No, I'm not lying. Never been into yiff. D8;


 
Just a bit of humor.
(Which I'm really not good at anyway.)
I didn't intend for it to be serious.


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Just a bit of humor.
> (Which I'm really not good at anyway.)
> I didn't intend for it to be serious.



Haha, it's no problem!  
Just want to make sure nobody gets the impression I'm interested in it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> Haha, it's no problem!
> Just want to make sure nobody gets the impression I'm interested in it.


 so i herd u liek yiff?


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so i herd u liek yiff?



u herd wrong.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> u herd wrong.


 i heard right ^^ your a sick lil bastard aint ya?   yiff is some nasty stuff! you shouldnt be corrupting your mind with it!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

What a shame, Koco. I believe you only to find it was lie. 
*Soap opera mode: engaged*
How could you do this to me?!
*PMS induced wine glass throwing*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> What a shame, Koco. I believe you only to find it was lie.
> *Soap opera mode: engaged*
> How could you do this to me?!
> *PMS induced wine glass throwing*


 0_0 shes gone in to HPMS! HYPER PMS!
oh wait... her species is pancake... *om nom nom nom*
problem solved ^^


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 shes gone in to HPMS! HYPER PMS!
> oh wait... her species is pancake... *om nom nom nom*
> problem solved ^^



Lol, you two... xDD

Okay, I have a quick question.
Which forum is the appropriate one to .. post artwork on?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 shes gone in to HPMS! HYPER PMS!
> oh wait... her species is pancake... *om nom nom nom*
> problem solved ^^


 
Curse it all.
Being a non-sentient piece of fluffy goodness is beginning to be more than a slight inconvenience...


@Koco: Oh, err.... I honestly haven't the faintest idea. My scanner isn't quite running, so I may have to ask the same question soon.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> Lol, you two... xDD
> 
> Okay, I have a quick question.
> Which forum is the appropriate one to .. post artwork on?


what kind of "art"?



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Curse it all.
> Being a non-sentient piece of fluffy goodness is beginning to be more than a slight inconvenience...


 hooray for pancakes ^^


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2010)

WINCEST


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what kind of "art"?
> 
> 
> hooray for pancakes ^^



Fursona artwork.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> Fursona artwork.


 well id guess the Art Exchange.  :/


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

@ OP: I'd permaban them from my home.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> @ OP: I'd permaban them from my home.


with no chance of appeals? 0.o


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well id guess the Art Exchange.  :/



Lol, I know it's pretty obvious.
It's just I'm still new here so when I saw there were two art related subforums I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> Lol, I know it's pretty obvious.
> It's just I'm still new here so when I saw there were two art related subforums I just wanted to make sure.


 lol its cool ^^


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> with no chance of appeals? 0.o



As long as he doesn't act like a total faggot then sure.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> As long as he doesn't act like a total faggot then sure.


 so he/she could be a furry but not a furfag? 
<DOES NOT COMPUTE>


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so he/she could be a furry but not a furfag?
> <DOES NOT COMPUTE>



Hence the permaban in my first statement.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Hence the permaban in my first statement.


 lol.  im somewhat of a furry... but not a fur FAG...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 10, 2010)

I would do mankind, and them a favour, and I would throw them down the staircase on a daily basis.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> As my selected method of reproduction will be cloning, it seems somewhat hypocritical of me to react negatively to my offspring's choices.


Cloning = epic WIN, yes.    I can't wait until the technology for human cloning is perfected (tho I'm sure it'll be illegal in most countries b/c ppl who decry it as something "unnatural.")





JesusFish said:


> I would do mankind, and them a favour, and I would throw them down the staircase on a daily basis.


Nah, just give them sunglasses with actual glass lenses & not cheap plastic ones.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the banhammer idea. Seems fitting.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I like the banhammer idea. Seems fitting.


Yeah, tho I think the law frowns on that if they're a minor.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Whats this "minor" ideal?  And this "law" stuff? Where are you coming from?


 Directly throwing them out is not the solution...much less to anything. It just shows that you yourself runs away from the problem.


----------



## Shaanroo! (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would have been like "Oh yeah, you sure about that? (depending on their age) Here let's see if you are actually a furry...", and then show them yiff.
> If they were I would have been like, welcome to the curse.
> If they ran away screaming I would laugh and then make fun of them.



Yup.

This is the highest point of good parenting.

Introduce them to the porn of their fandom.

: D

I commend you on your mad parenting skills.


----------



## Snateraar (May 10, 2010)

Shaanroo! said:


> Yup.
> 
> This is the highest point of good parenting.
> 
> ...


XD
I'd personally wait for them to look at porn(they start young nowadays) then sneak into their computer and replace all downloaded stuff with a shitload of yiff


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How would you react if your son or daughter told you they were a furry?


 I'd be unsure how to respond. Mostly with apathy I suppose and tell them to avoid the kinky shit.




> [Edit]  This assumes you eventually have kids, even if you don't currently want any._*  Condoms do break and people do sleep with people they normally wouldn't at drunken parties, et cetera*_.



How the fuck am I not a dad then?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2010)

Done over 9000 times thread has been done over 9000 times.



The Drunken Ace said:


> How the fuck am I not a dad then?



Coathangers.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Coathangers.


Naw. Free abortion clinics.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good thing my parents are technological retards....It's so easy to find my porn file...I have two disk drives, my C drive and my D drive. My C drive has all the vitals like windows itself, critical running programs, etc. My D drive has all the not-so-important stuff so I just made a second "My documents" folder in my D drive and threw a hidden folder in my "My pictures" folder. No, none of these folders are linked to the start menu so you'll actually have to know what you're looking for to find it plus the folder's hidden so yay me....




Lol, hopefully you're not as bad as me... 6.8GB of furry porn and growing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2010)

Show them furry things, maybe they would be scared.
Then I could laugh at them, it would be funny stuff.


----------



## Snateraar (May 10, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Lol, hopefully you're not as bad as me... 6.8GB of furry porn and growing.


I have about 3 GB :/


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Jesus Christ if any of your kids become furries it will be because they found you stash before they saw real tits and end up fapping to that shit.


----------



## Telnac (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus Christ if any of your kids become furries it will be because they found you stash before they saw real tits and end up fapping to that shit.


So is that why I'm a furry?  Not enough exposure to human porn when I was 10?  Thanks dad!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So is that why I'm a furry?  Not enough exposure to human porn when I was 10?  Thanks dad!


 lol. I am saying if some youth has interest in sexuality and was introduced to furry porn before actual porn it would be better then the bra flier he was clutching before. BAYM Instant interest in the Furry porn.


----------



## Telnac (May 10, 2010)

:evil: I just realized someone necro'd one of my old threads!

Mods, close please!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't care...


----------



## Surgat (May 10, 2010)

*Necro, OP request, and duplicate.*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71175


----------

